# [HOW TO] Add Twitter and Google plus to your account for when you post.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We love all around integration, so we put this together for you, a simple but easy guide to get your name out there if you would like. So lets get started.

Go up top and look on the right, you will click the "Settings" button.










After this you are going to need to edit your profile, located under "My Profile".










Now scroll down and look for the text fields like below.










For Twitter there is no need to ad the "@" symbol, just enter your twitter handle. Now for the "Google plus profile", Google made this a bit tricky. Go to your Google Plus profile page and select the numbers like below.










Go ahead and copy and paste them like in the image above. Go ahead and click changes, thats it and you are done!

Enjoy and get to know more people in this Android inspired land we live in.

~b16


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

+1 thanks b16!


----------



## Kazer (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the guide!


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

the icons are soooo epic


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Getting an error with my G+ number , it's saying it can't find URL .


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

jawonder said:


> Getting an error with my G+ number , it's saying it can't find URL .


same here


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Seeing if it work?

Edit: It did.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Worked like a charm. Thanks b16


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Joshjunior said:


> same here


 Hey Joshjunior you said yours is not working too , I press yours and it's working fine . Maybe if you press on your own it won't work for you but if someone else do it works , just guessing . Try Mine and see what you get .


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for the info.


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy enough. Thanks!


----------

